# will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??



## Airblade85 (11. März 2011)

*will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Hallo erstmal...

Also ich hab da ein riesen Problem
Und zwar wohne ich auf so ein blöden Dorf und habe hier noch immer nur blödes DSL 1000 384kbit/s  http://www.dsl-forum.de/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif.  Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder bei der Telekom angerufen um zu  schauen ob die endlich schnelleres DSL zur Verfügung haben. Nachdem ich  meine Kundennummer durchgesagt habe und der Mitarbeiter mir mitteilte  das DSL 3000 verfügbar ist (ok für euch zwar noch immer grottig  langsames DSL aber für mich ein deutlicher Fortschritt), war ich erstmal  sehr erfreut und wollt gleich alles bestellen damit ich umgeschaltet  werde auf DSL 3000.Bei meinem Glück das ich mal wieder gepachtet hatte  ging mein blödes handy aus, da auf einal der Akku leer war. Naja dachte  ich mir und rief 10min später wieder an. Dieses mal hatte ich ein  anderen Mitarbeiter am Telefon, egal dachte ich mir....also wieder alle  Daten durchgegeben...und auf einmal sagte der mir "ähm sorry aber bei  ihnen ist leider nur DSL 1000 384kbit/s möglich" ich dachte ich höre  nicht recht und dachte mir sofort..."sagt mal will die Teledoof mich  verarschen"?? Wie kann es sein das der eine Mitarbeiter so und der  andere auf einmal wieder so erzählt?? Ich habe ihm dann gesagt das ich  gerade mit einem Kollegen geredet habe und der mir gesagt hat das DSL  3000 verfügbar ist, aber der meinte dann nur das dieser Kollege  inkompetent gewesen sein muss. 

So aber das kann nicht sein...vermacht hatte der sich nicht, denn er  wusste wie ich heiße, was für Anschluss ich gerade nutze  und auch denn  Tarif...ergo kann da schon mal kein Fehler gewesen sein. So langsam  frage ich mich wirklich ob die Teledoof ihre Mitarbeiter direckt von der  Hilfsschule rekrutieren oder ob die selber nicht wissen was die  erzählen.

So ein Spielchen hatte ich nämlich damals schon als es darum ging  überhaupt DSL zu bekommen. Da wurde mir erst gesagt DSL geht und dann  aufeinmal wieder nicht, zum Glück hatte ich damals den Auftag schon  aufgegeben und am Ende ging DSL auch *komisch komisch*.

Sooo mir wurde jetzt dieser komische DSL über UMTS angeboten und ich wollte mal fragen was nun da der Unterschied ist.

1. habe ich da genauso eine flat wie mit dem normalen DSL?? (also kann so lange drinnen bleiben wie ich will)

2. habe ich da ein Download Limit bzw Datenvolum Begrenzung?? (also ich kann nur z.B 5GB im Monat runterladen)

3. wie sieht es beim online spielen aus?? kann man das damit??

4. wie sieht es mit der stabilität aus?? Ich habe keine Lust das bei  jedem schlechten Wetter z.B das Internet weg ist weil die übertragung zu  schlecht ist.

Und das wichtigste....würdet ihr das nehmen?? der Spass kostet die  ersten 2 Monate 14,95€ und dann wie die DSL 100 Leitung 24,95€.

Gibt es vielleicht auch noch alternativen?? Bei welchen Provider könnte  man sein Glück noch versuchen um an schnelleres DSL ran zu kommen??

danke schon mal für die Hilfe!!!

P.S und bitte nicht solche Komentare schreiben wie "ja zieh doch um, dann hast du schnelleres DSL" auf sowas kann ich verzichten..möchte einfach wissen was für Möglichkeiten bestehen um schnelleres DSL zu bekommen. Ich bin keiner der DSL 50.000 oder 16.000 braucht, ich wäre schoon glücklich mit DSL 6000 oder sogar 3000 oder überhaupt eine Steigerung zu meiner jetzigen Leitung.


----------



## robbe (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Ich geh erstmal auf deine Fragen ein.
1. Du hast eine Zeitflat, kannst also die ganze Zeit Online bleiben
2. Ja du hast ein Downloadlimmit, meistens 5GB, selten 10GB. Musst du mal im kleindegruckten nachschauen.
3. Nicht wirklich. Es sind eigentlich nur Spiele möglich, wo der Ping keine große Rolle spielt.
4. Stabilität ist schwierig. Wetterabhängig ist es jetzt nicht so extrem, dafür aber sehr Tageszeitenabhängig. Wenn in deiner Umgebung viele Leute über UMTS surfen, wirst du zu Spitzenzeiten (Abends) keinen Spass an UMTS haben.


Was für ein UMTS Tarif wurde dir denn da angeboten? Wahrscheinlich direkt von der Telekom. Das würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, da gibt es wesentlich bessere Angebote. Ich bin zb. bei Maxxim, die nutzen das T-Mobile Netz und kosten 20€ im Monat (ohne Vertragslaufzeit). Mit 12 Monaten Vertragslaufzeit 15€.
Es gibt auch noch viele andere Anbieter, welche andere Netze nutzen (zb. das Vodafonenetz) und die ähnliche Preise haben. Sollte man schauen, welches Netz am besten bei einem Verfügbar ist.

Ne andere Alternative wäre noch Kabel Internet. Da musst du mal schauen, ob bei dir irgendein Kabelnetzbetreiber (zb. Kabel Deutschland, Kabel BW, Primacom, Unitymedia) verfügbar ist.

Was noch ne Alternative sein könnte ist LTE. Das ist der Nachfolger von UMTS. Allerdings befindet sich die ganze Sache noch im Anfangsstadium und es ist noch nicht in sehr vielen Gebieten verfügbar. Vorteil gegenüber UMTS wäre hier eine höhere Reichweite und damit vermutlich auch eine hohe Stabilität, niedrige Pings und hohe mögliche Geschwindigkeiten (die sind allerdings jetzt noch unbezahlbar). Nachteil, auch hier gibt es wieder Volumenlimmits.

Hast du eigentlich mal nen Verfügbarkeitstest auf der Telekomseite gemacht? Würde mich ma interessieren, was da rauskommt.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Bei uns in Österreich kann man sich einen UMTS Stick für 3 Tage ausborgen und testen. Eventuell geht das bei euch auch. Frag mal an und teste es aus. Oder eventuell von einem Bekannten.

Ohne austesten würd ich keinen UMTS Vertrag abschliessen. Ich arbeit in der Telekommunikationsbranche. Manche Kunden mit schlechtem DSL haben eine wunderbare UMTS Versorgung mit gutem Signal. Wieder andere haben zwar laut Plan eine gute UMTS Versorgung, aber in Wirklichkeit dauernd Unterbrechungen oder sehr langsames Internet. 

Da hilft wirklich nur austesten und am besten von verschiedenen Betreibern.


----------



## DrSin (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Also mit UMTS einen Ping von unter 150 zu bekommen ist schon einen schwere Geburt


----------



## Airblade85 (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

also erstmal vielen dank für die Antworten. Das alles hört sich aber auch sehr bescheiden an  Also wird das wohl nichts mit UMTS
Also die Frau hat gemeint das ich es für 2 Monate zum Preis von 15€ testen kann und dann kostet der Spass 24,95€. Aber ok der UMTS Dampfer ist eh abgefahren, da ich oft online spiele und auch nicht darauf verzichten mag. Ich finde es nur sehr schade das die teledoof die Kunden außerhalb der Stadt so hängen lässt. In der City gibt es immer schnelleres DSL..mittlerweile sind wir ja schon bei DSL 50.000, da könnte doch die Teledoof auch endlich mal was für die Leute machen die nicht in der Stadt wohnen. Ich bin ja bescheiden und verlange keine 16.000 Leitung (obwohl es schon schöön wäre), aber zumindest 6000 wäre doch mal was. das Internet verlangt immer schnellere Anschlüsse, wenn man bedenkt wie groß so manchen Update oder patch für ein Spiel ist. Vorallem ich bezahle für dieses olle DSL genauso viel wie für eine 16.000 Leitung was ja auch nicht angehen kann 

@robbe was für ein Verfügbarkeitstest meinst du?? Was für DSL möglich ist?? Wenn ja da kommt nur raus das DSL verfügbar ist, aber nur mit diese dummen 384kbit/s 

Ich habe gehört man kann sich RAM dazu schalten lassen?? was ist das?? Und würde das bei mir was bringen??


----------



## robbe (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Ja, ich meinte den DSL Verfügbarkeitstest. Dachte immer, da steht auch da, wieviel Geschwindigkeit möglich ist.

Zum Thema RAM, schau dir einfach mal den Artikel hier an: Telekom – höhere DSL-Geschwindigkeit durch “RAM”Technik « www.dsltarife.net

Müsstest bei der Telekom nachfragen, ob das bei dir möglich ist. Bringen würde es mit Sicherheit was.


----------



## Airblade85 (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

ahh ok ja dann muss ich da mal nachfragen wegen dem RAM vielleicht ist es ja möglich...das um,schalten ist ja meistens kostenlos...
Meint ihr es würde auch was bringen sich mal bei anderen Providern schlau zu machen ob schnelleres DSL bei denen möglich ist?? Und falls ja, wie läuft dann so ein Wechsel ab?? ich habe bei der Teledoof noch vertrag bis Oktober diesen Jahres....

Aber noch mal zurück wegen denn "falschen" aussagen des Mitarbeiters...was wäre passiert wenn das Handy nicht aus gegangen wäre und ich den Auftrag zur 3000 Leitung aufgegeben hätte?? Hätte ich dann darauf pochen können?? oder hätte die teledoof einfach sagen können "ne war ein Fehler haste Pech"?? Verstehe einfach nicht wie der eine sagen kann es geht und der andere wieder nicht....das spielchen hatte ich ja wie schon gesagt schon mal, wo es darum ging um überhaupt DSL zu bekommen.


----------



## robbe (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Wahrscheinlich hätte man dann nochmal eine richtige Prüfung gemacht, wo dann rausgekommen wäre, das 3000 nicht geht. Wenn er dir das zusagt und es nicht geht, kann du nichts dagegen machen. Wenns nicht geht, dann gehts eben nicht.

Wenn du zu einem anderen Provider wechselst, der auch die Telefonleitungen nutzt, dann dürfte dir das garnichts bringen. Du kannst nur mal schauen ob bei dir ein Kabelanbieter verfügbar ist.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. März 2011)

Lass die finger von dem umts, fürs surven 2 go isses ne feine sache aber nicht am pc. 

Hatte das auch mal von base und das war fürn arsch. Teilweise keine Seiten geladen und abends ständig verbindungsabbrüche, echt fürn arsch

Dann sei lieber froh das du weningstens dls lite hast.


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Lass die finger von dem umts, fürs surven 2 go isses ne feine sache aber nicht am pc.
> 
> Hatte das auch mal von base und das war fürn arsch. Teilweise keine Seiten geladen und abends ständig verbindungsabbrüche, echt fürn arsch
> 
> Dann sei lieber froh das du weningstens dls lite hast.


 
Hm, kommt natürlich drauf an. Aber grade auf dem Dorf ist es mit UMTS auch nicht unbedingt besser als mit DSL.
Hier in meinem Städtchen steht (gefühlt) alle 100 m ein Mobilfunkmast. HDSPA geht gut ab mit 7200, nix mit Verbindungsabbrüchen. Und es gibt ja schließlich Flats ohne Vertragslaufzeit, da zahlt man von Monat zu Monat und ist nicht gebunden.
Die beste Alternative ist immer noch Kabel, falls es im Dorf sowas gibt. Es gibt wohl kaum noch einen Kabel-TV-provider der nicht DSL und VoIP darüber anbietet.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

In welchem Bundesland wohnst du denn?


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Du könntest auch mal bei Kabel Deutschland/Unitiymedia schauen. 

Doch leider sind deren Angebote in ländlichen Gegenden meist nicht verfügbar. 
Schauen kannst du trotzdem.


----------



## K3n$! (11. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Hallo,

also ich glaube, Alice nutzt unter Umständen das eigene Netz.
Teste dich am besten durch die ganzen DSL-Verfügbarkeitstests durch.
Wenn da natürlich steht: bis zu 16000KBit/s, dann würde ich misstrauisch werden 

Eine Alternative wäre dieser Anbieter hier: Funknetz-HG
Wenn ihr im Dorf einen DSL-Verteiler habt, dann könntet ihr mal sehen, ob das für euch was ist.

Ansonsten würde ich erstmal den Vertrag bei der T-Com kündigen. Meistens kommt nochmal was von denen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja schnelleres Internet.

Und zu LTE: Die Bundesregierung hat sich, glaube ich, dazu verpflichtet, vorrangig die Dörfer mit dem LTE-Netz, d.h. mit Breitbandinternet, auszurüsten.

Ich hab hier auch noch ein "Plug-In" für Google Earth, wo die DSLAM's eingezeichnet sind. Dann könntest du mal gucken.
Außerdem könntest du mal deine Leitungswerte auslesen.
Hier ein Tool, funktioniert allerdings nicht bei jedem - bei mir zum Beispiel nicht 

--> http://dmt.mhilfe.de/


----------



## borni (12. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Hier findest du eigentlich alles was du wissen musst!

http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126674


----------



## glad1ator (12. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Ich kann dir auch nur ans herz legen mal bei Unitymedia oder Kabeldeutschland nachzufrage, bei uns ist es leider auch nicht verfügbar aber an meinem vorherigen wohnort hatten wir die 32 mbit flat obwohl wir von der T-com nur 1500 bekommen hatten

Das mit dem UMTS stick ist zum spielen nicht so sehr empfelenswert. der einzigste positive aspekt ist das du mobil bist, dafür nur 5 gb mit fullspeed, wenn überhaupt... dannach modem speed, so ists zumindest am handy. ich denke das wird dann da nicht anderst sein


----------



## doceddy (12. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Ist jetzt zwar Offtopic, aber das muss ich loswerden: Telecom sind extrem dreißte Betrüger!
Mir wollten sie ihr teuerstes Paket verkaufen, ich habe aber abgelehnt. Paar Tage später bekomme ich einen Brief, in den steht, dass ich das neue Paket telefonisch bestellt habe. Aber zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt war bei mir nicht mal jemand zu Hause  Daraufhin hat man mir ein Paket für 35€ angeboten, aber verschwiegen, dass ich noch 4€ Handy-Mindestumsatz zahlen muss. Zum Glück habe ich das schon vorhin auf der Internetseite gesehen und bin schliesslich zu Vodafone gewechselt: für 29€ für DSL16k und Telefon-Flat.


----------



## danomat (13. März 2011)

Ich wohn auch aufn Dorf ud hab schon alles getestet. 
Lte muss zwar in den Dörfern ausgebaut werden. Aber nur da wo weiße Flecken sind. Und dsl light zählt da nicht dazu. 
UMTS hat bei uns eine schlechte Verbindung und zum zocken unbrauchbar. 
Sky Sat zu teuer und ping zu hoch. 
Funk über örtlichen Betreiber zu teuer. Wetterbedingt und nur mit direkten sichtkontakt. 
Kabel gibt's nicht bei uns. Und selbst in der Nachbarstadt die Kabel hat (5000einwohner) gibt's kein kabelinet 

Unser Dorf (800) Einwohner hat in der unteren hat komlplett dsl 368. Ich hab satte 5 Jahre monatlich angerufen und wegen Störungen beschwert. Nun haben die mir die systembeschränkung rausgenommen und jetzt bin ich als einzigster (in Siedlung am weitesten vom Verteiler entfernt) mit dsl 2300 XD

Immer anrufen und beschweren


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

sooooo danke erstmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten!!! Ich werde das mit dem UMTS nicht machen.

1. hat man eh ein Datenvolume und wird dann auf 64kb/s zurück gestufft
2. der Empfang ist nicht so pralle
3. Ping Zeiten fürn Popo



> In welchem Bundesland wohnst du denn?



Sachsen Anhalt



> Du könntest auch mal bei Kabel Deutschland/Unitiymedia schauen.
> 
> Doch leider sind deren Angebote in ländlichen Gegenden meist nicht verfügbar.
> Schauen kannst du trotzdem.



ok werde ich mal schauen, klapper jetzt eh alle Anbieter mal ab...muss doch irgendwie mehr drinnen sein als nur diese dummen 384kbit/s



> Hallo,
> 
> also ich glaube, Alice nutzt unter Umständen das eigene Netz.
> Teste dich am besten durch die ganzen DSL-Verfügbarkeitstests durch.
> ...



Also ich hab jetzt alle mir bekannten Provider durchprobiert..

1&1 = DSL verfügbar bis 16.000 lol (rufe ich morgen mal an)

Alice = DSL ist bei ihnen nicht verfügbar

Congstar = DSL bis 16000 ist bei ihnen verfügbar (werd ich auch mal anrufen)

O2 = Adresse ist denen unbekannt, kann keine Verfügbarkeit testen

Teledoof = DSL verfügbar bist 384kbit/s *würg*

versatel = DSL verfügbar bis 16000 (werd ich auch mal anrufen)

vodafone = hier zitiere ich mal: "An Ihrer Adresse "*********************" ist das Vodafone DSL Classic Paket mit DSL 16000 inklusive verfügbar!" (werd ich auch mal anrufen udn wehe es ist nicht verfügbar lol)


Und bei Telekom werde ich eh kündigen....Vertrag läuft noch bis Oktober. Ich sehe nicht mehr ein für so langsames DSL genauso viel zu zahlen wie mit einer 16.000Leitung (24,95€) vorallem dazu kommen noch 29,95€ für Telefon flat. macht am ende zusammen rund 55€ und das sehe ich nicht mehr ein. Aber früher aus dem Vertrag komme ich eh nicht oder?? Auch nicht bei einem wechsel bis Oktober muss ich wohl noch durchhalten??



> Unser Dorf (800) Einwohner hat in der unteren hat komlplett dsl 368. Ich hab satte 5 Jahre monatlich angerufen und wegen Störungen beschwert. Nun haben die mir die systembeschränkung rausgenommen und jetzt bin ich als einzigster (in Siedlung am weitesten vom Verteiler entfernt) mit dsl 2300 XD
> 
> Immer anrufen und beschweren



Zeigt nur das die Teledoof uns alle eh nur verarscht!! Sorry auf einmal ist dann doch schnelleres DSL möglich? ja ne ist klar. Das erinnert mich wirklich an damals wo ich noch ISDN hatte *würg* da war das auch so ein hin und her. Erst war DSL möglich, dann wieder nicht und immer so weiter, am Ende habe ich nicht locker gelasen und es war doch möglich, angeblich musste die im Verteiler noch irgendwas einbauen damit das geht *hust* nene so langsam denke uich wirklich die Teledoof macht das mit absicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Schau doch nochmal bei kabel würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## K3n$! (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Du kannst ja auch mal auf der Karte hier gucken, wie dein Gebiet mit DSL versorgt ist:

Breitbandportal des BMWi - Breitbandsuche


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Schau doch nochmal bei kabel würde mich echt interessieren.


 
Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. 
Was mich aber doch sehr wundert, das so viele Anbieter angeben, das bei dir bis 16000 Verfügbar ist. Die meisten nutzen das Telekomnetz, von daher dürfte da nicht wirklich mehr gehen, als bei der Telekom selber. Überall Anrufen wird dir wahrscheinlich garnicht so sehr viel bringen, die werden dir auch nur das sagen können, was der Verfügbarkeitstest im Netz sagt. Und der ist oftmals nicht sehr zuverlässig.
Gutes Beispiel dafür gabs bei mir selber. Laut Alice 16000 verfügbar, wurde mir am Telefon bestätigt, also bestellt und 2 Wochen später kam dann die Nachricht, das überhaupt kein DSL möglich ist.

@Airblade85:
Du zahlst nicht wirklich 55€ im Monat? Bei den meisten Anbietern kriegst du 16000 inkl Telefonflat für 20€, manchmal sogar noch weniger. Selbst bei der Telekom dürfte es mittlerweile einigermaßen bezahlbare Tarife geben. Man sollte immer mal bei seinem Provider nach aktuellen Tarifen schauen und dann gegebenenfalls nachfragen, ob man umbuchen kann.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/37295-airblade85.html


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



DrSin schrieb:


> Also mit UMTS einen Ping von unter 150 zu bekommen ist schon einen schwere Geburt


 

Kommt ganz drauf an, bei Black Ops hab ich mit meinem UMTS Stick nen Ping von 90-120. Ist zwar nicht so toll zum spielen aber es geht


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Also Kabeldeutschland ist nicht verfügbar...also kann ich das auch vergessen.

Finde aber auch sehr komisch das so viele Anbieter sagen DSL 16k ist machbar obwohl bei Telekom was anderes steht.....


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Ich frage dich erneut in welchem Bundesland du wohnst.


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Naja, du kannst es bloß probieren. Ruf an, frag nach und bestell es gegebenenfalls. Ob es aber wirklich funktioniert, wirst du erst merken, wenn der Anschluss geschaltet wurde.

@ GoldenMic: Er hat doch gesagt, das er in Sachsen-Anhalt wohnt.


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

mmhh ja werd ich morgen auch machen.....
Aso wegen denn Telekom Kosten.....ich hab diesen Call&Surf Tarif und zahle im Monat ca 50€

Aber komme ich eigentlich jetzt schon aus demm Telekom vertrag raus?? Weil der geht ja eigentlich noch bis Oktober


Edit: Ich wohne in der Dorfstraße 32 und paar Häuser weiter Dorfstraße 20 gibt es DSl mit 2048kbit/s man ey ich kotze ab echt...


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Also aktuell kostet Call&Surf (16000+Telefonflat) 35€ und das ist schon unverschämt teuer.
Wegen dem Vertrag müsstest du einfach mal bei der Telekom anrufen und fragen. Würde mir aber nicht allzu viel Hoffnung machen, das du da eher rauskommst.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Naja es ging mir halt darum das in Thüringen die Encoline zusammen mit der Netkom die Glasphasernetze der Eon benutzt und damit das VDSL in die ländlichen gebiete bringt. Ich z.B. hab nen Dorf mit 600 Einwohnern und wir haben VDSL 50k. Gibt afaik auch Partnerprojekte in anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. März 2011)

Früher rauskommen wirst du da nicht, du hast ja keinen besonderen Kündigungsgrund aber ich würde an deiner stelle mal den Tarif ändern.
Ich zahl bei vdsl mit entertain 45€ oder so.
Vermutlich hast du noch einen sehr alten Vertrag, oder?


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Er könnte eventuell eher rauskommen, da er nicht mal annähernd die bezahlte Leistung bekommt. Wenn von den bezahlten 16000 nur DSL Light(oder DSL1000?, ist mir nicht so ganz klar) ankommt, zeigen die sich vielleicht kulant.


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

naja ich habe dieses Packet "Call & Surf mit DSL 1000 (mit bis zu 384 kbit/s)" glaube ich und habe das vor 2-3 jahren abgeschlossen gehabt...mmhh kann man sein aktuellen tarif irgendwo im Internet einsehen?? Also bei der Teledoof hau ich dann eh ab. Muss ja nun leider wohl bis Oktober waren...obwohl ja eigentlich öfters mal Leute wechseln obwohl sie irgendwo noch vertrag haben...



> Naja es ging mir halt darum das in Thüringen die Encoline zusammen mit der Netkom die Glasphasernetze der Eon benutzt und damit das VDSL in die ländlichen gebiete bringt. Ich z.B. hab nen Dorf mit 600 Einwohnern und wir haben VDSL 50k. Gibt afaik auch Partnerprojekte in anderen Bundesländern.



boohhr habt ihr Glück, wieso kann es hier nicht sowas geben??


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Naja, wir mussten auch noch nen bisschen was dafür tun und hatten richtig Glück. Aber nun so DSL 25k für 50€


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



Airblade85 schrieb:


> naja ich habe dieses Packet "Call & Surf mit DSL 1000 (mit bis zu 384 kbit/s)" glaube ich und habe das vor 2-3 jahren abgeschlossen gehabt...mmhh kann man sein aktuellen tarif irgendwo im Internet einsehen?? Also bei der Teledoof hau ich dann eh ab. Muss ja nun leider wohl bis Oktober waren...obwohl ja eigentlich öfters mal Leute wechseln obwohl sie irgendwo noch vertrag haben...



Also entweder du hast DSL 1000 (1000Kbit/s) oder DSL Light(384kbit/s). Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten. Wie gesagt, du kannst nur versuchen mal nachzufragen, ob du eher kündigen kannst. Bei der gebotenen "Leistung" hast du vielleicht Glück.





> boohhr habt ihr Glück, wieso kann es hier nicht sowas geben??


So ist das eben. Ich bin vor einem Jahr umgezogen, kurz darauf gab es an meinem ehemaligen Wohnort 1GBit Internet. Und ich muss hier mit UMTS rumkriechen


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Tja der Osten ist teuer 
Bekanter von mir wohnt auch in nem 1000 seelen Dorf und muß mehr für seine 1000der leitung bezahlen als ich für meine 9000der in Magdeburg
in den Medien wird immer gelogen im Osten ist alles billig ... aber die wirklichkeit sieht anderst aus , Strom Wasser DSL Lebenskosten ,alles viel teurer und der verdienst ist nur 80% vom West Lohn bei mehr Arbeit(  wenn wir (Edeka Grosslager Mitte) im Sommer nach WestBerlin müssen um im Fuhrpark aushelfen müssen kotzen die schon ab , weil wir ihre Leistung nach oben schrauben ) 

das mit dem DSL in Ländlichen Gegenden ist so, weil die Teledoof das knall hart Kalkuliert --> Magdeburg = 250000 Einwohner viel Gewinn möglich ... das Dorf um die Ecke = 1000 Einwohner Lohnt sich für die nicht

Ohne Quatsch , auf dem Land ist es schön ruig und sieht gut aus ... aber da das I-Net so mies ist , ist es für mich 90% der grund nicht aufs Land zu ziehen


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



			
				Airblade85 schrieb:
			
		

> 1&1 = DSL verfügbar bis 16.000 lol (rufe ich morgen mal an)


1&1 wird zu 99% die Telekomleitungen benutzen...
Außerdem wider das schöne _"bis zu...XY "_



			
				Airblade85 schrieb:
			
		

> Congstar = DSL bis 16000 ist bei ihnen verfügbar (werd ich auch mal anrufen)


Congstar ist eine Tochterfirma der Telekom - also günstigere Tarife - aber das gleiche Netz
Außerdem wider das schöne _"bis zu...XY "_



			
				Airblade85 schrieb:
			
		

> Teledoof = DSL verfügbar bist 384kbit/s *würg*






			
				Airblade85 schrieb:
			
		

> versatel = DSL verfügbar bis 16000 (werd ich auch mal anrufen)


Steht wieder das schöne _"bis zu..."_



			
				Airblade85 schrieb:
			
		

> vodafone = hier zitiere ich mal: "An Ihrer Adresse "*********************" ist das Vodafone DSL Classic Paket mit DSL 16000 inklusive verfügbar!" (werd ich auch mal anrufen udn wehe es ist nicht verfügbar lol)


Wenn du in nem Dorf wohnst, wirds auch das Telekomnetz sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Vodafone selbst Leitungen, DSLAMs und Verteiler gelegt hat. In der Stadt vlt. aber im Dorf?

Außerdem ist noch folgendes zu beachten:
Die Wartungsarbeiten am Netz/Anschluss wird auch in den meisten Fällen von der DTTS (Technischer Service der Telekom) gemacht. Wenn du ein Problem hast, musst du also erst mal die (wahrscheinlich) kostenpflichtige Hotline deines Providers anrufen.
Die melden es dann (in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen) an die DTTS weiter. Die wiederum hat, da es ein "Fremdauftrag" ist mehr Zeit und muss nicht so schnell handeln als wenn es ein Telekominterner Auftrag ist.
Bist du bei der Telekom, hast du eine kostenfreie Hotline (wo man mal mehr oder weniger kompetente Ansprechpartner findet) und die Entstörung klappt meiner Erfahrung nach schneller
Konnte ich hier in der Nachbarschaft schon miterleben. Bei mir (Telekom) gings in Null komma nichts. Nachbarin bei 1&1 hatte nur Stress.
Da siehst du auch warum die Telekom etwas teurer ist. Sie muss ihr Netz unterhalten. Es ausbauen. Und es ist immerhin das größte in D'land. Dann muss sie noch die anderen Provider zu nem Butterbrotpreis ihre Netze mitnutzen lassen.
wenn die anderen auch so große Investitionen hätten wie die Telekom, wären sie nicht bei den Billigpreisen...


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Tja der Osten ist teuer
> Bekanter von mir wohnt auch in nem 1000 seelen Dorf und muß mehr für seine 1000der leitung bezahlen als ich für meine 9000der in Magdeburg
> in den Medien wird immer gelogen im Osten ist alles billig ... aber die wirklichkeit sieht anderst aus , Strom Wasser DSL Lebenskosten ,alles viel teurer und der verdienst ist nur 80% vom West Lohn bei mehr Arbeit(  wenn wir (Edeka Grosslager Mitte) im Sommer nach WestBerlin müssen um im Fuhrpark aushelfen müssen kotzen die schon ab , weil wir ihre Leistung nach oben schrauben )
> 
> ...



Also ich glaub die DSL Preise haben nichts mit Ost und West zu tun, die sind einheitlich.

Es hat eher was mit Stadt-Land zu tun.


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

also 49€ bezahlt mein bekannter auch für die 1k Leitung ... wenn man das im TS beim zocken mal erwähnt wird man ausgelacht


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



robbe schrieb:


> Also ich glaub die DSL Preise haben nichts mit Ost und West zu tun, die sind einheitlich.
> 
> Es hat eher was mit Stadt-Land zu tun.


 

Die Preise sind Bundeseinheitlich. Egal ob Ost, West, Dorf oder Stadt...
Nur der Ausbau in den Städten ist halt besser als in den Dörfern da dort mit weniger Investition mehr Kunden erreicht werden können und es somit betriebswirtschaftlich einfach rentabler ist.
Es ist leichter in den Hauptverteilern neue Technik einzubauen als auf dem Land nen teuren DSLSM zu setzen.
Dann kommt ja dazu noch der Glasfaseranschluss an den nächsten großen Verteiler sowie die Buddelarbeiten um die Faser unter die Erde zu kriegen...
Und ob dann noch genügend Kunden nen T-Com Anschluss nehmen?
Wenn sich die Telekom unsicher ist, ob sich die große und teure Investition in nen DSLAM lohnt, lässt sie es halt lieber.
Mal das ganze Dorf zusammen nehmen und sagen: "_Liebe Telekom, wenn ihr uns einen DSLAM  ins Dorf stellt und uns alle hier mit schnellem Internet versorgt, unterschreiben wir bei euch komplett (das ganze Dorf) einen Call&Surf für zwei Jahre_"
Wenn die dann durchrechnen: Anzahl Kunden x Traif XY - Kosten = Ergebnis im + habt ihr gute Chancen. Wenn da halt ein negatives Ergebnis rauskommt kann die Telekom auch nichts für.
Da steht die Telekom aber auch nicht allein da: Frag doch mal bei Vodafone an, ob sie mal so 100.000 Euro investiert, und nur ein paar Leute nehmen dann nen Vodafone-Anschluss...


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Preise sind Bundeseinheitlich. Egal ob Ost, West, Dorf oder Stadt...
> Nur der Ausbau in den Städten ist halt besser als in den Dörfern da dort mit weniger Investition mehr Kunden erreicht werden können und es somit betriebswirtschaftlich einfach rentabler ist.
> Es ist leichter in den Hauptverteilern neue Technik einzubauen als auf dem Land nen teuren DSLSM zu setzen.
> Dann kommt ja dazu noch der Glasfaseranschluss an den nächsten großen Verteiler sowie die Buddelarbeiten um die Faser unter die Erde zu kriegen...
> ...


 
Letztendlich bekommst du aber auf dem Dorf für das gleiche Geld weniger Leistung als in der Stadt. Von daher bin ich der Meinung, das die Dorf-Stadt Preise nicht einheitlich sind. Oftmals kann man minimum 16k buchen, welche in der Stadt auch voll ankommen. Im Dorf kommen mit viel Glück 6k an. Von daher bin ich der Meinung, das die Dorf-Stadt Preise nicht einheitlich sind.
Man müsste auf dem Dorf nur das Bezahlen müssen, was man tatsächlich bekommt. Dann könnte man von einheitlichen Dorf-Stadt Preisen reden.


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

@ robbe 

nene das ist ein DSL 1000 tarif der zurück gestuft ist auf 384kbit/s jedenfalls steht das immer mit dabei....

@der_yappi

naja wenigstens Vodafone werde ich mal nachfragen, weil bei denen steht ja klipp und klar DSL mit 16000 und nichts mit bis oder sonst was...finde das irgendwie eh alles verarsche von denen anstatt gleich rein zu schreiben nur bis DSL ......... verfügbar so wie bei Teledoof ne lieber schreibt man erstmal 16k hin obwohl es dann doch nicht geht. ist für mich einfach Kundenfang, weile viele sich dann so denken "Mensch jetzt ist der Auftrag schon aufgegeben und das alles umändern und wo anderst anmelden ist mir zu nervig ich kack auf das langsame DSL" und fertig. naja wie schon gesagt Wrde da mal bei vodafone nachhaken was da so geht. 

Beim Tarif wechsel...muss ich dann wieder 1 Jahr länger bei Teledoof bleiben oder?? Weil meistens ist der wechsel nur möglich wenn man diesen dann für 1 jahr abschließt..ergo komme ich dann im Oktober da garnicht weg.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Zitat von robbe:


> Also entweder du hast DSL 1000 (1000Kbit/s) oder DSL Light(384kbit/s). Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten. Wie gesagt, du kannst nur versuchen mal nachzufragen, ob du eher kündigen kannst. Bei der gebotenen "Leistung" hast du vielleicht Glück.



Das kann man leider vergessen. 
Wir haben bei t-Offline einen 16000er Vertrag, es kommt aber nur DSL 1000 an. 
Früher rauskommen geht nicht die Stellen sich völlig quer ob die Leistung ankommt oder nicht, ist denen völlig egal. 
Nichtmal unser Anwalt konnte etwas machen. 

Jetzt sind wir bei Kabel DE und haben einen 60MBit Leitung. (es kommt mehr an als versprochen. Teilweise kann ich mit 10MB/sek. downloaden)
Der Nachteil wir Zahlen für 2 Provider, bis der Vertrag bei T-Online abgelaufen ist. 

Aber was ich noch sagen möchte...
Wenn du bei T-Online keine 16Mbit bekommst wirst du es bei Arcor etc. auch nicht bekommen, weil die doch die Leitungen von der Telekom nutzen - oder?! (bin mir nicht ganz sicher.)


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Naja die haben für unser Dorf 5-10km Kabel gelegt und 2 DSLAM's gesetzt die dann mit den Verteilern der telekom verbunden wurden 
Läuft aber alles super.


----------



## Airblade85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

also kann man auf gut Deutsch sagen ich hab einfach mal dezent verkackt...entweder umziehen oder Steinzeit DSL  echt toll. Ich bin ja nicht so verlange ja keine 16k oder 50k Leitung oder sowas, aber wenigstens ne 6k Leitung oder sogar 3k...Das Internet setz immer mehr schnelle Leitungen voraus. Trailer werden immer größer, Patches, Demos usw. hab jetzt denn High Textur Patch für DA2 gezogen über 1GB...oder die Crysis 2 Demo....da saugste echt 6-7 Stunden 

Komisch ist aber nur das paar Häuser weiter wenigstens DSL 2k möglich ist  keine 100m Luflinie


----------



## robbe (13. März 2011)

*AW: will mich die Teledoof veräppeln??*

Verzweifle mal nicht. Ruf einfach die Provider an und frag nach. Und wenn die dir sagen das 16k möglich sind, würd ichs einfach auf gut Glück bestellen, schlimmer als jetzt kanns ja nicht werden.


----------

